
Microsoft Editor - twapi
https://techcommunity.microsoft.com/t5/microsoft-365-blog/introducing-microsoft-editor-bring-out-your-best-writer-wherever/ba-p/1247931
======
drannex
This is absolutely fantastic to see. I hope there will be a FF port
(officially, unofficially) and not just for Chrome/Edge

------
Firehawke
I'm a bit surprised at the lack of VSCode extension considering that VSCode
does do Markdown.

